# Torsion axles?



## PSG-1 (Jun 12, 2013)

I've worked on a lot of trailers, and have fabricated plenty of standard axles. However, I haven't messed with torsion axles very much. I think I know why now. A friend of mine who tinkers with trailers was working on a boat trailer that had a torsion axle, and it needs a new axle. 

I can find the spindles that go into the torsion ends, but as far as being able to find an actual torsion unit that fits inside the axle....no luck, and I even checked my Expediter catalog, nothing.

So, what's the deal with these things? I've never cut one apart to see what the inner working look like. I'm assuming it's some kind of heavy durometer rubber sleeve that is somehow pressed into the axle tube. But how do they get it to stay there? Obviously it's not welded, because that would burn it up. I'm thinking that these things can only be built at a large factory where they have massive hydraulic presses.


Anyone have much experience with torsion axles? If so, I'd be eager to know. Thanks.


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 12, 2013)

PSG-1,

My trailer has a torsion axle, but I never had to work on it. Maybe these links will help.

https://www.ucfamerica.com/FlexirideTechnicalLiterature/TRAILER%20BREAKTHROUGH.pdf

https://www.easternmarine.com/em_store/axles/

https://www.trailerpartsdepot.com/items.asp?Cc=AX-T-LRA

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 12, 2013)

You can buy stub shafts that bolt onto a main shaft with the tortion spring already installed but I bet you can't buy the spring mechanism components themselves. They would have to be held in position some way and pressed in, creating a liability issue if not installed correctly.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318449#p318449 said:


> gillhunter » Yesterday, 10:46[/url]"]PSG-1,
> 
> My trailer has a torsion axle, but I never had to work on it. Maybe these links will help.
> 
> ...



Thanks for those links. After reading through the first one, it's obvious that these are complicated mechanisms that cannot be disassembled or built by the average DIY'er, or even the average welding shop.


----------



## PSG-1 (Jun 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318457#p318457 said:


> Quackrstackr » Yesterday, 11:48[/url]"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree, and that's pretty much what I suspected. Thanks for posting those images. The diagram helps explain what the 'guts' look like, as I've never taken one apart.


My friend couldn't find a torsion axle the exact length he needs, so, I told him to order one a few inches longer, and we can cut a few inches out of the center, then put an internal, or external, sleeve where it goes back together.

But now I wonder if those rubber 'rods' of the torsion system run the full width of the axle, connecting the 2 sides, or are they seperate units, with a foot or so in each side. :?: 

If they're on either side, it's not a problem. But if I go to cut through the axle and hit components of the torsion assembly, we are screwed! I guess I could find out by drilling a tiny hole and then try to stick a 1/16" welding rod in there and see if it hits anything.


----------



## Cole (Jul 14, 2013)

The torsion does NOT run all the way through the tube. The ones I have modified have been 12" or so into the tube. A little heads up, the tube is bent to give a a little camber to the wheels so keep that in mind when you weld it back together.

They also sell these in the lighter weight axle capacity to make what ever width you need.






Cole


----------

